# My feeshees



## Heather (Jun 15, 2006)

They are Endler's Livebearers


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2006)

Cool. Nice feeshees Heather


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 15, 2006)

Neat looking little guys. Be careful, they can be very addictive.

Jon
________
Honda RA300 specifications


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 15, 2006)

mmmm....fluke bait...


----------



## bwester (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmmm. A friend of mine had an awesome 100 gal tank. Salt water, full of fabulous fish that he paid a fortune for. He went out partying one night and he and his friends had entirely too much to drink. So they thought it would be a great idea to flush all the fish down the crapper, drain the water and replace it with freshwater and a giant catfish that barely fit in the tank. They fed it hotdogs for weeks and my friend cried when he saw the remains of his fish in the toilet the next day. The moral of the story..... I really dont know, I was just bored and felt like telling a story.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 15, 2006)

bwester said:


> Hmmm. A friend of mine had an awesome 100 gal tank. Salt water, full of fabulous fish that he paid a fortune for. He went out partying one night and he and his friends had entirely too much to drink. So they thought it would be a great idea to flush all the fish down the crapper, drain the water and replace it with freshwater and a giant catfish that barely fit in the tank. They fed it hotdogs for weeks and my friend cried when he saw the remains of his fish in the toilet the next day. The moral of the story..... I really dont know, I was just bored and felt like telling a story.



I think the moral of the story is not to get that drunk. not that long ago a Princeton student got piss drunk and decided it would be a good idea to climb the local electric fence (i.e. by the train station). he ended up paralyzed I think. s-m-r-t.

I gotta get me a saltwater fish tank one of these days. sounds like a lot of work though.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 16, 2006)

Your basic saltwater isn't that hard. The problem is when you want things that aren't basic stuff and you have to adapt to it's needs. It's like growing Lepanthes on your windowsill, it can be done, but isn't easy and can be costly trying to find what works.

Jon
________
Nino vaccarella


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd probably be putting temperate fish in there (i.e. blackfish, black sea bass) so the temps probably wouldn't be an issue. if anything they probably would prefer it cooler than ambient water temps in the hot summers. I've had freshwater tanks before--does anyone know of any websites that explain the major differences in the equipment? i.e. saltwater for dummies?


----------



## Gideon (Jun 16, 2006)

Very nice...I did not know what to expect from that title...


----------

